# Tuning 2009 Diamond Iceman



## Arrow 1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Each turn on the Iceman equals one pound so bottom the bow out and take ten turns off. You can view the draw length adjustment on Diamonds website.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

about 4-5 turns on EACH limb will get you around the ballpark of 50lbs.

To change the draw length:

The iceman has rotating module so all you need to do is loosen the screws that hold the module in place and rotate it to The number 3.5. 
After rotating you module it is very important to move your post setting or your draw stop. This is the peg found at the bottom of the cam in the groove. Move it to 4.9 and you will have a 27.5" draw length. If you need any additional help just PM me.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

outdoorkid1 said:


> about 4-5 turns on EACH limb will get you around the ballpark of 50lbs.


FYI... since there was conflicting information, I wound up contacting Bowtech; each turn is 1 lb. So to go to 50 lbs, each limb bolt needs to be turned 10 times.

David


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yes one turn per pound roughly, also check the cam timing, theres dots on cam where cable runs over, i think its supposed to be about at #7 dot if iremember correctly


----------

